# January 2013 Testing Thread - All Welcome!



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hello/butterflyhi1-1.gif

Welcome to the first Testing thread of 2013. Let's bring those :bfp: home :happydance:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/TTC/pouringdust.gif​
*
6 January
Mama Duck 

9 January
Ce1976 
Ceilani 

11 January
tessjs

12 January
35andttc2 

13 January
Beryl 

14 January
pbl_ge 
kismet 
~Brandy~

15 January
MeganS0326
Brassy 
moondust7 

16 January
1more4me 

17 January
SiblingWanted

18 January
Suzy_Q 
workingttc
mumtobe38

19 January
Bonnie1990 

20 January
mayheadd 

21 January
Dylis 
willowfleur 

24 January
Shannon30

26 January
NR3 

28 January
GreenOrchid
goddess25 

29 January
ghanagirl
MrsSkinner

30 January
chickenchaser 
Nand01

*

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyGoodLuck.gif​


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Mama, Can I have the 30th Please XXX


----------



## Mama Duck

Done & good luck for this month :flower:​


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi,

Can you put me down for January 18th?

Thanks!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi mama duck! Put me down for Jan 28 please!! Getting pregnant in 2013!! (the earlier in the year the better hehehe :)


----------



## pbl_ge

I, too, plan to get good and well pregnant in 2013. :grr: Dammit. :grr: O any day now, so go ahead and put me down for the 14th. 

Onward!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NR3

Hello girls!

I kind of missed the waiting this time, because for half a day I had something as implantation bleeding and after that it became AF. So I continue for cycle #3, probably I'll test on 26th.

Good luck to all of us! :flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

All added! More :sex: = more :bfp:​


----------



## tessjs

put me down for the 11th I'm not giving up !!!


----------



## 1more4me

January 16 for me. :0)


----------



## Mama Duck

Added :flower:​


----------



## Dylis

Hi mama duck, could I have the 21st please, hoping for early birthday present:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Done :flower:​


----------



## pbl_ge

Hold the phones. Entered my temp this AM and suddenly I'm 8 dpo. :saywhat: this would mean testing on the 9th. :shrug:


----------



## Mama Duck

I will amend your date!​


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks! Make sure to use a pencil instead of a pen-I have a feeling it will change again!


----------



## Mama Duck

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks! Make sure to use a pencil instead of a pen-I have a feeling it will change again!

No worries! Will change it should you need it :flower:

Well I have to say that I am feeling horrible & nauseous :cry: I am hanging from saturday (oh the shame :cloud9:) when I celebrated my friend's wedding at her reception (I drank a JD & Coke & then 2 wkd's,last night i had 2 Bacardi & Cokes and today I had had a bottle of Bacardi Breezer - I know,I know,not good practice for a woman of my age ttc :blush:), I can test in 5 days :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Hi can i join pls?not sure which date as irregular cycles and mmc nov 12.but on cd 16 at mo and hoping and hoping.didn't get to do opks as away at mil over xmas and couldn't face getting back on the poas horse before that.got faint line yest and 
today.baby dust to all.


----------



## Mama Duck

nessaw said:


> Hi can i join pls?not sure which date as irregular cycles and mmc nov 12.but on cd 16 at mo and hoping and hoping.didn't get to do opks as away at mil over xmas and couldn't face getting back on the poas horse before that.got faint line yest and
> today.baby dust to all.

Yes of course you can join - the more the merrier! Dates aren't a must,just go with the flow and enjoy this thread :flower: Good luck xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry you're not feeling well, Mama. Hi, Ness! :hi:


----------



## Mama Duck

It's self-inflicted but thank you for the sympathy (more than what I'm getting from my dh :haha:). I'm hoping it's an impending :bfp: but that's more wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## pbl_ge

Morning! 

As predicted, my O date changed again today. :wacko: New testing date is the 14th, which I think is what I predicted in the first place. :haha: Both FF and I are confident about this one, so it shouldn't change again. ...I think. :haha:

Tiny misspelling of my name on the list, too. :blush: Am I being a pain the butt yet? 

Let's get our new year's babies!!!

Hope you're feeling better, Mama!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello ladies and happy New Years!! I would like to join this months fun even though I'm pretty sure this month will be pointless for me as we did not get much bd'ing in because we had lots of out of town guests in for the holidays and I'm taking a break from the clomid this month as well. So even with the deck stacked against me I will take the 15th cross my fingers and toes and anything else I can cross and hope for the best. Here is to tons of beautiful 2013 babies!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi, can you please add me for the 18th? Just coming off BCP this month, so not sure when/if I will OV, but I'm going to hope for the best and test then! Happy new year ladies!


----------



## Mama Duck

pbl_ge said:


> As predicted, my O date changed again today. :wacko: New testing date is the 14th, which I think is what I predicted in the first place. :haha: Both FF and I are confident about this one, so it shouldn't change again. ...I think. :haha:
> 
> Tiny misspelling of my name on the list, too. :blush: Am I being a pain the butt yet?

I can tell you're going to be tricky - definately one to watch :winkwink: All updated . . . again :haha: I'm feeling a bit better today thank you,a bit nauseus again but I had pasta for dinner which has filled me right up!


----------



## EstelSeren

Sorry, I didn't check the section of the forum before posting! Hope you ladies all get your BFPs this month! :)


----------



## Ce1976

Please could I have the 9th Jan x


----------



## Mama Duck

Updated & good luck :thumbup:​


----------



## Shannon30

Hello Jan. 24th for me!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome aboard :thumbup:​


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mama, how are you feeling today? I'm really hoping this is your month and you start the year out on a high note!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

GreenOrchid said:


> Mama, how are you feeling today? I'm really hoping this is your month and you start the year out on a high note!!!

Thank you :flower: Feeling ok,no sign of the impending :witch: (she caught me early last month). Quite farty :blush: and irritible/shouty etc.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mama Duck said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Mama, how are you feeling today? I'm really hoping this is your month and you start the year out on a high note!!!
> 
> Thank you :flower: Feeling ok,no sign of the impending :witch: (she caught me early last month). Quite farty :blush: and irritible/shouty etc.Click to expand...

Farty and shouty, what a combination!! :haha: I can relate though :haha:

Hoping it's a great sign that there's no sign of the :witch:


----------



## Mama Duck

And spotty . . . Heavy ( . ) ( . ) . . . Not at all attractive. Oh and the hangover from Hell (I _never ever _get them) which lasted stupid amount of days - wtf is that all about :shrug: Is low alcohol tolerance a *sign* . . .


----------



## GreenOrchid

:holly: Okay I couldn't resist that one!! Fx'd Mama duck!!


----------



## mum2be38

Green orchid - that is sooo funny!! :haha:

Mama - can you put me down for the 18th? Having odd cycles (between 23-26 days) and having a minor spotting now, so lord alone knows what's going on! 

Fingers crossed for everyone :) :happydance:


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
Can I have the 15th please? Good luck to all of us!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can you put me down for the 14th please :D


----------



## Mama Duck

GreenOrchid said:


> :holly: Okay I couldn't resist that one!! Fx'd Mama duck!!

How did you know that was me :haha: Oh and another thing was a few days ago I was in the bathroom going for a wee when my 5yo ds announces that "your wee smells funny mummy" :blush: It is strong but didn't realize it was _that_ bad . . . Annnnnnnddddddd have only just noticed a 'funny taste' in my mouth which could be one of *the* signs but probably more to do with thefact I have a metal bar in my tongue :dohh:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismet said:


> I didn't expect to be in it ths month but we managed (without planning to) get the job done at the inlaws yesterday. :thumbup: Please put me down for the 14th.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!!! :dust:

Well done kismet!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mama Duck said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> :holly: Okay I couldn't resist that one!! Fx'd Mama duck!!
> 
> How did you know that was me :haha: Oh and another thing was a few days ago I was in the bathroom going for a wee when my 5yo ds announces that "your wee smells funny mummy" :blush: It is strong but didn't realize it was _that_ bad . . . Annnnnnnddddddd have only just noticed a 'funny taste' in my mouth which could be one of *the* signs but probably more to do with thefact I have a metal bar in my tongue :dohh:Click to expand...

Okay so since ds smelled your pee you know you're not imagining it!! Are you still holding out until the 6th to test? So many good signs!!


----------



## nessaw

is strong smelling wee a symptom?never heard that but have had it for a couple of days.


----------



## 35andttc2

Put me in for the 12th. I have fingers & toes crossed the stars are going to align for us this month.


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome all all the newbies :flower: My skin has gone to pot - really dry above my eyes. Af is due tomorrow but have no impending signs so that is a positive for me. No tests in the house either so will wait it out I guess x​


----------



## Mama Duck

nessaw said:


> is strong smelling wee a symptom?never heard that but have had it for a couple of days.

No idea really but mine must be bad in order for my ds to notice it :blush:


----------



## nessaw

Good work at the in laws kismet. We were at my in laws cd11-14 so think prob out this month. Dtd before we went so hopefully...


----------



## Mama Duck

Well af was due today (could also test today but didn't!) . . . Nothing! No sign but my my guess is that af will arrive maybe tomorrow or possibly tuesday.


----------



## brassy

Mama Duck said:


> Well af was due today (could also test today but didn't!) . . . Nothing! No sign but my my guess is that af will arrive maybe tomorrow or possibly tuesday.

Fingers crossed she won't make her appearance!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Here's hoping! She's more than likely to arrive before I wake up which is normal for me but occasionally she arrives during the day.


----------



## smarties75

Fingers crossed mama duck :). And good luck to all. Xx


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG, Mama, :test: :test: :test:!!! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## NandO1

Hi all, can you put me down for 30th jan please mamaduck. Cant believe you havent tested! Btw smelly pee and low alcohol tolerance are definitely good signs. How great would it be for the thread starter to get the ball rolling with the 2013 bfps. Fingers x'd and lots of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies! Well no sign of af,no tests in the house and no pennies to buy one. I feel ok,almost serene and content which is most unlike me as I'm quite fiesty. Let the waiting commence x

Heartstopping moment earlier when I thought af was on the way. Went to the bathroom,wiped and saw small streaks of red blood,also my hoo-ha felt a bit sore so me being a nosey moo grabbed a mirror and had a peek - got a graze along the side,hence the streaks. Had :sex: this morning so dh might have been a tad rougher than usual :blush:. I also noticed my whole hoo-ha looks slightly swollen but not sore (only when the graze is) colour wise looks ok. Relieved that af hadn't come! ​


----------



## NandO1

Omg when u gonna test? I wish i could send you some of my stash of hpts. The suspense is killing me. Lots and lots of babydust xxxxx


----------



## mayheadd

Hi Mama Duck,
Please put me on for the 20th.


----------



## Mama Duck

Bless you Nand01 but I'm happy to wait it out - yes I know how mental that sounds! I'm in town tomorrow so I might pick one up . . . 

Welcome to mayhead & good luck to you :thumbup:

Going to have a bit of a whinge regarding my cough now as I've had enough now. It's got to the point where I cough so much that I end up gagging and retching. Attrractive,no :haha:I was a tiny bit sick this morning,it was literally a teaspoon amount but nasty nonetheless. What made it worse (for me) is that retching is bad enough at the best of times but because I have a labret and tongue piercing it seems 10x worse.​


----------



## smarties75

Still looking good for you mama duck. I kept coming back here to see for an update from you lol. Such a suspense!


----------



## nessaw

Fingers crossed mama duck!


----------



## Mama Duck

Ok,so I know this is naughty of me but I've just had one glass of Bacardi & Coke and it has gone straight to my head,my head is spinning - what is that about! Normally drink doesn't affect me but woah! Certainly no more for me tonight :wacko:​


----------



## Ceilani

Oooh Mama Duck! Fx'd for you!!!

And I'm late in writing, but can you put me down for testing Jan 9th?

Thank you :)


----------



## Mama Duck

Updated & welcome to Ceilani :thumbup:

In other news I'm out for this month as the :witch: arrived this morning :cry:​


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: mama duck


----------



## Mama Duck

1more4me said:


> :hugs: mama duck

:thumbup: just wallowing in self-pity now. Time is certainly against me and I fear that my last chances were the 2 Angels I lost 2 years ago. I am grateful for my children I already have so it's not the be all & end all if it doesn't happen again. It would be nice you know? Maybe I'm in denial about it all :shrug:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mama :hugs: So sorry the :witch: got you. It's good you can see the blessings you have, but don't despair...it doesn't mean your time is up. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mama -- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SiblingWanted

AF due 17th


----------



## mayheadd

So sorry Mama Duck.


----------



## nessaw

Soory mamaduck.x


----------



## Mama Duck

Thanks ladies :thumbup: & welcome to SiblingWanted x​


----------



## mum2be38

:hugs: mama :hugs:


----------



## smarties75

So sorry mama duck <hugs>.


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, mama! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: MamaDuck

well, i guess i throw myself in for the 19th...not overly hopeful but we shall see
:dust: everyone


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck Bonnie! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## 1more4me

Anxious to hear from our testers today!!!


----------



## Ce1976

I have just had a bfp I am nervous but happy. Baby dust for everyone I know it's not easy ttc and playing the waiting game x


----------



## 1more4me

Ce1976 said:


> I have just had a bfp I am nervous but happy. Baby dust for everyone I know it's not easy ttc and playing the waiting game x


Congrats!:wohoo:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ce


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome Bonnie1990 :thumbup:​


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ce1976 said:


> I have just had a bfp I am nervous but happy. Baby dust for everyone I know it's not easy ttc and playing the waiting game x

Congrats!


----------



## Mama Duck

Fab news Ce1976!​


----------



## Ce1976

Thanks mama duck I hope you get your positive in feb x


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats ce!!! :dance: :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations Ce1976!! So pleased for you. Good luck to all of us who are still waiting!


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats Ce!! 

Bfn for me this morning, but AF hasn't arrived yet (due today). This happened last cycle as well though, and she showed up at like 3am the next morning. Crossing fingers she stays away!

I did see a RE today with my DH just in case...all of my hormone levels look good, as do his swimmers. If she shows up, I'll go back in for further investigation and options (hsg, clomid, etc.).

For tonight, however...trying to stay calm and relax. :coffee:


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck Ceilani! :dust:


----------



## ghanagirl

First, i wanna say big hugs to MamaD. Im sitting here at 0dark30, crying cause im expecting AF today and im trying to hope she wont come but it sure feels like she is on her way. This month is hard cause in a perfect world i would be gearing up to give birth to my first next month, and i really wanted to be pregnant again before the due date. Fighting to stay hopeful today...


----------



## Mama Duck

Mahoosive :hugs: to Ceilani & ghanagirl. Let's all keep positive xxx​


----------



## BabyBean14

Not only did AF show, but she came early! :cry:


----------



## Ceilani

:hugs: Kismet! 

AF showed this morning for me as well. Looks like I need to start adding a day to my normal cycle.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: ceilini & kismet


----------



## Beryl

Congratulations Ce! And hugs to all those in need.

*sigh. I'm not optimistic this month, we hit our target days, but just not _feeling_ like we were lucky. 

Anyway, could I please be put down for testing on January 13.

thank you


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: to Ceilani & Kismet and welcome to Beryl xxx

Have to say that my af this month is almost non-existant,much lighter than normal and my alcohol tolerance is very low - woke up hanging after having 3 Bacardi & Cokes.​


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: Kismet

Right,a bit tmi but have just had a touch of what may be diarrhea (certainly a lot looser than usual) & af has all but gone. Bit unsure of what's going on as af is a good 4/5 days usually. I'm cd3. I'm reading too much into this eh! ​


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> :hugs: Kismet
> 
> Right,a bit tmi but have just had a touch of what may be diarrhea (certainly a lot looser than usual) & af has all but gone. Bit unsure of what's going on as af is a good 4/5 days usually. I'm cd3. I'm reading too much into this eh! ​

Maybe not. Did you test at all?


----------



## Mama Duck

Bonnie1990 said:


> Maybe not. Did you test at all?

No I haven't but am in town tomorrow so will buy a test :flower: I'm being silly aren't I :blush: Oh and just had my first & last drink of the night as it's gone straight to my head. So unlike me.


----------



## Beryl

:)This is all very exciting Mama Duck, fingers crossed for you. I'm quite eager to learn of the test results.

I'm stuck on the couch today with a chest cold. In my sloth have taken to prodding my lower abdomen and thinking that my uterus does feel firmer, different, probably not my uterus at all. But, you know, hope springs and all that :winkwink:


----------



## Mama Duck

Beryl said:


> :)This is all very exciting Mama Duck, fingers crossed for you. I'm quite eager to learn of the test results.
> 
> I'm stuck on the couch today with a chest cold. In my sloth have taken to prodding my lower abdomen and thinking that my uterus does feel firmer, different, probably not my uterus at all. But, you know, hope springs and all that :winkwink:


Thanks Beryl - I have no idea what is going on with my body. I woke up at 2am and my nose was blocked,after about 10 minutes it started to drip like a tap. Bizarre. I hope your chest cold eases for you asap. It's funny how our bodies trick us into thinking some miracle is happening within. Maybe I'm in denial :shrug: Good luck!


----------



## GreenOrchid

MamaD - I agree that we can trick ourselves...but, everything you describe is just too much to ignore and it's a very good idea for you to test tomorrow just to be absolutely certain!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Mama: I agree you should test just to be sure. Good luck!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Right so I tested and got a :bfn: and wasn't surprised. My af is still incredibly light,it's certainly a lot different to my normal flow which are light normally. I wish I knew why my body was doing this to me this month :shrug: Feel quite silly for getting my hopes up too.​


----------



## pbl_ge

Mama Duck said:


> Right so I tested and got a :bfn: and wasn't surprised. My af is still incredibly light,it's certainly a lot different to my normal flow which are light normally. I wish I knew why my body was doing this to me this month :shrug: Feel quite silly for getting my hopes up too.​

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> Right so I tested and got a :bfn: and wasn't surprised. My af is still incredibly light,it's certainly a lot different to my normal flow which are light normally. I wish I knew why my body was doing this to me this month :shrug: Feel quite silly for getting my hopes up too.​

Don't feel silly. Something is different and it could have been true. We just never know. 
:hugs:
I guess just enjoy a light af for a change.


----------



## BabyBean14

Don't feel silly, Mama! :hugs: When things are different, it's only natural to hope. :hugs:


----------



## Beryl

:hugs:Mama Duck biggest of hugs. Terrible the way our bodies can fool us .


----------



## Beryl

Hub and I agreed last night to test this morning to give ourselves time together ( a good long cuddle before work) plus time apart(he's at work all day), plus the whole weekend to emotionally process the results whatever they may be.

*sigh BFN.

We are sad; quite sad to be honest, but hopeful. Well to be honest, we are hopeful and feeling positive about our relationship and our future but I'm not certain we are not feeling quite defeated already about the baby - no matter how much of a brave face we put on.

I did a full work out this morning.My work is finished and my month off began yesterday -going to get out and do some errands, bit of fresh air and being away from the apartment should do me good. Just hope I don't see too many babies and bumps in my travels.

No sign of AF, I'll test on Monday if it doesn't show, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm due tomorrow, so I think today's negative would be correct:nope:


----------



## nessaw

Af got me today-pants!


----------



## Mama Duck

Hugs nessaw & keep strong Beryl xxx


----------



## nessaw

Good luck everyone.

Sorry beryl and mama.


----------



## Beryl

Thank you nessaw, sorry it was unwelcome news for you as well.

Thank you Mama Duck.


----------



## Mama Duck

Thanks ladies,it's my fault for being so damn delusional :haha:


----------



## moondust7

Mama Duck, Beryl, Nessaw :hugs::hugs:

It's not delusional... it's hard not to hope.

Ce1976 - Congrats!!

Mama Duck I might be too late to join the thread, but my test day is Tuesday Jan 15, if you can put me down. I may test a day earlier but that is the official day.


----------



## 35andttc2

my cycle seems to be different every single month. I try not to get my hopes up too high. My breasts have been sore for a week, no nausea again this month. Tested this am BFN. AF not due until tomorrow or Sunday (my cycles have been getting longer). According to Answer it should be 93% accurate by 2 days before... so I don't know. I think it is just thinking about it or being more aware. I'm ready to start clomid next week if AF arrives.


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm out. :cry: See you all next month!


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry pebble! :hugs: :hugs: :(

35 - I hope you aren't out! :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Mahoosive :hug: to all that are crushed right now :flower:

Welcome to moondust7 & good luck!​


----------



## Beryl

So no AF this morning though I'm due. Took hub to dentist this morning and felt really nauseated in the waiting room - ooooooh , maybe.

This afternoon cervix felt high and soft and very different - oooooooh, maybe maybe.

This evening - blood. Been cramping all afternoon, who am I kidding, hoping it was all that early pregnancy cramping like last time.

Crestfallen.

I keep trying to talk myself out of wanting a baby - to prepare myself, to end all this longing. Trying to examine everything we did the first time we got pregnant, when we weren't trying, when it was all a complete surprise.....

:hugs: to all


----------



## Mama Duck

Beryl said:


> Crestfallen.
> 
> I keep trying to talk myself out of wanting a baby - to prepare myself, to end all this longing. Trying to examine everything we did the first time we got pregnant, when we weren't trying, when it was all a complete surprise.....
> 
> :hugs: to all

:hug: Beryl. You have summed up how I feel with what you wrote. Hope doesn't abandon you,you abandon it. Let's keep strong & focus on getting those lines!


----------



## Beryl

Hi Mama Duck,

thank you. Yes, we will stay strong, we will keep trying, we'd never forgive ourselves were we to give up so easily. 

Everything always seems so bleak in the evening, and in the morning - silly me, why did I get myself so worked up - it'll all be okay.

Biggest of hugs.

take care

Beryl xx


----------



## 35andttc2

I'm out. AF got me yesterday. At least we are going to the doctor tomorrow to start our next step which I assume will be clomid unless it turns out to be more.


----------



## Mama Duck

Mahoosive :hug: 35. Don't be disheartened xxx


----------



## Beryl

35andttc2 said:


> I'm out. AF got me yesterday. At least we are going to the doctor tomorrow to start our next step which I assume will be clomid unless it turns out to be more.

:hugs: 35. Good luck with the doctor.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies. I am out. AF got me...This was cycle 18. It is difficult to keep being optimistic after all this time. 
Good luck to the ones still waiting!


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugsbear6hy.gif​


----------



## 1more4me

So I got this yesterday

so many people could see the faint second line.

So a liitle bit ago I took a First Response Digital and got a big fat NO!!

I guess that means a definite no because they are supposed to be reliable up to 4 days before missed AF.


----------



## Bonnie1990

1more4me said:


> So I got this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 549039
> so many people could see the faint second line.
> 
> So a liitle bit ago I took a First Response Digital and got a big fat NO!!
> 
> I guess that means a definite no because they are supposed to be reliable up to 4 days before missed AF.

No digi's take longer. I would def not count the digi as a bfn!
Looks like a BFP to me!
Fxd


----------



## 1more4me

Thank you. That was a dollar tree test. LOL! I went to Walmart before work and read all the boxes, the First Reponse made be feel hopeful. My Af is due on Thursday.


----------



## Bonnie1990

1more4me said:


> Thank you. That was a dollar tree test. LOL! I went to Walmart before work and read all the boxes, the First Reponse made be feel hopeful. My Af is due on Thursday.

That's funny. Heading to dollar tree after work to get some! 
Maybe they will be lucky too'


----------



## 1more4me

Good Luck!!:dust:


----------



## 1more4me

Ok, maybe Im grasping at straws her but by the advice of a friend, I took apart the digi to see the test strip, I see a faint line. Maybe not enough for the test to pick up? Am I sounding desperate here?


----------



## Bonnie1990

1more4me said:


> Ok, maybe Im grasping at straws her but by the advice of a friend, I took apart the digi to see the test strip, I see a faint line. Maybe not enough for the test to pick up? Am I sounding desperate here?
> View attachment 549087

No I see it too. Those suckers are picky!


----------



## Mama Duck

1more4me said:


> So I got this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 549039
> so many people could see the faint second line.
> 
> So a liitle bit ago I took a First Response Digital and got a big fat NO!!
> 
> I guess that means a definite no because they are supposed to be reliable up to 4 days before missed AF.

I see it! Woooooohoooooo:happydance: Would you like me to put a :bfp: next to your name or would you like to wait until you get a clearer result?


----------



## 1more4me

l think I would like to wait a few days. Lol! I have one more digi but I think I will wait until af is officially late to test again. I'm so nervous! Thank you mama duck.:flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

I definatly think it's the start of something wonderful for you :happydance: Let's hope it's catching . . .


----------



## BabyBean14

1more: That looks promising! I hope you get a clearer result ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Could you put me down for the 28th Jan please. Trying for my 3rd and on my 1st cycle after a loss. Cheers.


----------



## BabyBean14

^^ I'm cheering you on! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mama Duck

goddess25 said:


> Could you put me down for the 28th Jan please. Trying for my 3rd and on my 1st cycle after a loss. Cheers.

Welcome goddess25 & good luck :thumbup:​


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kismet said:


> I just wanted to share a cautionary tale with you, my fellow testers: Even though I had a period-like bleed, I still felt weird with pregnancy symptoms, so I tested. It looked negative so I tossed it and went to shower. After my shower, I looked at it again and I swear this is the pic I took of it. Everyone was saying there's no way it could be an evap and be that pink, but it was. What a cruel cruel trick! A FRER gave me the real answer: :bfn:
> 
> There are two things I will never do again:
> 1. Use cheap Internet ic tests.
> 2. Look at a test after the designated results time window.
> 
> Siiiiiigh! :nope:

wow-that really sucks!


----------



## Mama Duck

Kismet said:


> I just wanted to share a cautionary tale with you, my fellow testers: Even though I had a period-like bleed, I still felt weird with pregnancy symptoms, so I tested. It looked negative so I tossed it and went to shower. After my shower, I looked at it again and I swear this is the pic I took of it. Everyone was saying there's no way it could be an evap and be that pink, but it was. What a cruel cruel trick! A FRER gave me the real answer: :bfn:
> 
> There are two things I will never do again:
> 1. Use cheap Internet ic tests.
> 2. Look at a test after the designated results time window.
> 
> Siiiiiigh! :nope:

That is so convincing. That line is so thick & pink. Can't begin to imagine how devastated you must have been on realizing you'd been horribly tricked like that :hugs:

I've got a horrible blocked nose that all of a sudden starts dripping like a tap,got a hacking cough which keep making me retch. Think it may be a chest infection. Feel really grim and was in bed by 9pm last night. Hope everyone os feeling well x


----------



## 1more4me

Ok..So I was going to wait until af came but my co worker brougt in a test, so I took it. LOL! It was 3rd morning pee so just enough came out-Sorry. I got a faint pos on a dollar tree on Sunday. We see a line. So I decided I will take the second test tomorrow morning with fmu. Im starting to believe that maybe I am pregnant!


----------



## Bonnie1990

1more4me said:


> Ok..So I was going to wait until af came but my co worker brougt in a test, so I took it. LOL! It was 3rd morning pee so just enough came out-Sorry. I got a faint pos on a dollar tree on Sunday. We see a line. So I decided I will take the second test tomorrow morning with fmu. Im starting to believe that maybe I am pregnant!
> View attachment 550409

I think you are!
:happydance:
How long have you been ttc?


Hope you feel better soon mamaduck


----------



## 1more4me

This was my second cycle TTC. I had a tubal reversal on 11/27/12.


----------



## Bonnie1990

wow thats great!


----------



## BabyBean14

Mama: ugh! Feel better soon! :hugs:

1more: Eeek! So exciting!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

1more4me said:


> Ok..So I was going to wait until af came but my co worker brougt in a test, so I took it. LOL! It was 3rd morning pee so just enough came out-Sorry. I got a faint pos on a dollar tree on Sunday. We see a line. So I decided I will take the second test tomorrow morning with fmu. Im starting to believe that maybe I am pregnant!
> View attachment 550409

:happydance:


----------



## ghanagirl

Congrats 1more! Please feel better MamaD, and when you do can you put me down for the 9th!:)


----------



## moondust7

BFP for me. I tested Monday and saw a faint line, and tested again today and had a darker line, so thankfully the HCG seems to be going up. I m/c'ed in October so am really hoping this one sticks.


----------



## moondust7

Kismet :hugs:

Mamaduck - get well soon :hugs:

1more - congrats!


----------



## Bonnie1990

congrats moon!


----------



## 1more4me

Congrats moondust!


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats moon! :wohoo: :yipee: I'm sending super big buckets of sticky bean dust! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

moondust7 said:


> BFP for me. I tested Monday and saw a faint line, and tested again today and had a darker line, so thankfully the HCG seems to be going up. I m/c'ed in October so am really hoping this one sticks.


:happydance: Fab news! Ghanagirl - do you mean the 19th or 29th?


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations moondust and 1more4me!


----------



## 1more4me

Started spotting this morning. Will monitor and see what happens :0(


----------



## 1more4me

Started spotting this morning. Will monitor and see what happens :0(


----------



## Mama Duck

1more4me said:


> Started spotting this morning. Will monitor and see what happens :0(

:hug:


----------



## 1more4me

Thank you. My ob is sending me for bloodwork. It's really light spotting and usually af comes full force. So we will see.


----------



## BabyBean14

1more: :hugs: I hope everything turns out okay. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## moondust7

1more - big hug


----------



## ghanagirl

Pulling for you 1more, you are in my thoughts and prayers. MamaD, hope you are feeling better, the 29th please. Congrats Moondust!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm out. I've started my "two days before" spotting so she is officially on her way. Wasn't there some discussion somewhere about what to take to stop the spotting? My two days of spotting is consistent and I worry it means I'm nearing perimenopause or something drastic. Oh well, congrats to all those with BFPs and see the rest of you in the February board!


----------



## 1more4me

Had bloodwork. Will get results tomorrow. Bleeding is heavier. I'm ok with it. There's always next month. At least I know it can happen for me. :0)


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## MrsSkinner

I'm new to this but I will take the 29th


----------



## Mama Duck

MrsSkinner said:


> I'm new to this but I will take the 29th

Welcome MrsSkinner & good luck :thumbup:

:hug: to all that need them right now.

Well I am going to make it my mission to :sex: like mad this cycle - only 3 days to ovulation - we dtd yesterday & today and am planning to mount my man as much as possible. Come on :bfp:​


----------



## Beryl

Congratulations moondust :happydance: Great to have some good news.

:hugs: to all those that need hugs. 

And happy mounting Mamaduck :thumbup::blush:


----------



## 1more4me

Ended up being a chemical. One more blood draw on Monday. I will never test again before af is due. So here's to the future.


----------



## Beryl

1more4me said:


> Ended up being a chemical. One more blood draw on Monday. I will never test again before af is due. So here's to the future.

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

1more4me said:


> Ended up being a chemical. One more blood draw on Monday. I will never test again before af is due. So here's to the future.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

I'm sorry 1more :( if any consolation, at least you know the sperm are getting to where they need to be.


----------



## Dylis

1more4me. :hugs:

I'm out mama duck


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: that is all.​


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: 1more :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:witch:


----------



## Mama Duck

So very sad to hear that Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## Beryl

Sorry it's bad news for you as well this month Bonnie

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, Bonnie! :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies,hope you're all ok. It's ovulation day for me,managed :sex: last night so feeling positive so far. CM is still in abundance and very watery & clear. Was quite upset earlier & have had an outbreak of spots x​


----------



## Beryl

Good morning Mama duck

We are in ovulation time too - made love Saturday morning, but not yesterday- both of us just too down. We'll be at it tonight once hub comes home from work. *sigh, neither of are into end of day sex, morning/afternoon sex so much nicer - but we make the best of it.

Had a talk again yesterday, feeling each other out if this is what we really want. We confessed for the same reason, we do really want a baby, but wish we didn't because we are so afraid of the let down -just trying to protect ourselves I guess. But yes, we're still on the same page, both want a baby despite everything and both afraid it won't happen. Both missing the way sex was before TTC - we can't just not try -not prevent at our age. OMG the sex is going to be so amazing once we're pregnant. Not that it's awful now, just not the same afterglow, orgasms are ....well a bit subdued for both of us. :nope:

Oh, and pre-seed has not arrived yet, so we had to use canola oil - definitely not that nice.

Anyway, enough about me - fingers crossed for you and for all of us. 

Eager to read how everyone else is getting along


----------



## mayheadd

Hello mama duck and everyone.AF got me yesterday so till next month...


----------



## Mama Duck

mayheadd said:


> Hello mama duck and everyone.AF got me yesterday so till next month...

:hug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mama Duck

Well,I ov'd yesterday and dh refused to have :sex: last night. I was beyond mad and cried myself to sleep. Swine.


----------



## 1more4me

Mama Duck said:


> Well,I ov'd yesterday and dh refused to have :sex: last night. I was beyond mad and cried myself to sleep. Swine.

:0( I hate when they do that! So sorry.


----------



## Mama Duck

Thank you. Hopefully we can dtd tonight & tomorrow. Sometimes I don't think he realizes how important this is to me. Timing is everything.


----------



## Beryl

Mama Duck said:


> Thank you. Hopefully we can dtd tonight & tomorrow. Sometimes I don't think he realizes how important this is to me. Timing is everything.

:hugs:


----------



## Beryl

Kismet said:


> Mama and Beryl: good luck! :dust: :hugs: I'm approaching OV as well. Thanks to my agnus cactus fertility blend, I have an abundance of Ewcm! :shock: :happydance: I haven't seen this much since my 20s, I think, so I'm feeling optimistic for this cycle. :thumbup:

Woo hoo! Who ever thought we'd be so excited about EWCM lol. A year ago I wouldn't have known what you were talking about . But, yeah, I totally understand the excitement. Good luck Kismet!

Oh my goodness, we had fantastic -forget the baby - lustful sex last night, sooo good. :blush: But within 2 minutes of finishing dh wishfully commented on our chances -lol, ah, he's so adorable. But I admit I'm feeling much more optimistic this month too.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## moondust7

:hugs::hugs:1more, Bonnie


----------



## Beryl

Kismet, :hugs: I'm sorry for your FS results. 

We're still undecided if we'll go that route should we not get pregnant on our own, recent discussions though - probably -yeah, we want this baby very badly.

Doesn't life seem brighter when our sex drive is up though. :happydance:

Go you - getting ones pipes cleaned can certainly be good for what ails ya :winkwink:


----------



## Mama Duck

Good afternoon ladies :flower: back on track as we managed :sex: last night,hopefully it will happen again tonight. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm out for sure. Negative HPT today so I will now start provera to bring on AF. Very excited for first IUI next cycle!! Lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs:


----------



## willowfleur

*waves* May I join in please? I'm quite new to the site I'm nearly 36 and testing tomorrow - AF was due on Monday but got a bfn then so who knows

Only odd symptom I've had is a random nose bleed a couple of days ago :shrug:

P.s hope I don't kill the thread as I seem to be the kiss of death to every other thread I've written on!! Busy site I guess :winkwink:

Good luck to everyone on their quest for a baby :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

willowfleur said:


> *waves* May I join in please? I'm quite new to the site I'm nearly 36 and testing tomorrow - AF was due on Monday but got a bfn then so who knows
> 
> Only odd symptom I've had is a random nose bleed a couple of days ago :shrug:
> 
> P.s hope I don't kill the thread as I seem to be the kiss of death to every other thread I've written on!! Busy site I guess :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their quest for a baby :dust:

Hello & welcome! You won't kill this thread so don't worry. I will pop you down for monday which was the 21st. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Beryl

Welcome Willowfleur:flower:

And good luck. Hopefully that BFN with be a BFP by this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## willowfleur

Beryl said:


> Welcome Willowfleur:flower:
> 
> And good luck. Hopefully that BFN with be a BFP by this weekend.:thumbup:

Thankyou! I'm excited but preparing myself for disappointment too O:)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck willowfleur, How long have you been TTC? and how many LO do you already have?


----------



## willowfleur

chickenchaser said:


> Good luck willowfleur, How long have you been TTC? and how many LO do you already have?

Been trying 8 months, one m/c :cry: I have a 13 year old and 3 year old  both conceived straight away so, while I know some have been trying far,far longer then me, it still feels like ages! O:)

So want to rush upstairs and poas but going to wait til morning :flower:

Thanks for the welcome, wishing all the best for everyone trying xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

willowfleur said:


> So want to rush upstairs and poas but going to wait til morning :flower:

I'm so sorry for your loss willowfleur:hugs:


Have you tested yet we are waiting:thumbup:


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies,how are we feeling on this bright Saturday? I feel achey & a bit fluey,head feels fuzzy,could just go back to sleep too! Have got a few spots which are sore to touch. Bit weepy and snappy. Guess I just feel bleugh in general :cry: At least I'll know one way or another as my is due 3rd February :thumbup:


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies!

Congratulations to Ce and Moondust! H&H 9 months!
I do hope that there are other positive tests for the month, but they just wait to be sure. Fx!

AFM, I tested this morning - negative, but no AF. Now I'm wondering when to test again? How long would you wait if you were me? 
No symptoms at all. I should read more about menopause... One of my grandmothers had it really early...


----------



## twiggers

Got a smiley face on my OPK and waiting for a temp shift to confirm. Hopefully I'll be in the February thread :)


----------



## Mama Duck

NR3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Congratulations to Ce and Moondust! H&H 9 months!
> I do hope that there are other positive tests for the month, but they just wait to be sure. Fx!
> 
> AFM, I tested this morning - negative, but no AF. Now I'm wondering when to test again? How long would you wait if you were me?
> No symptoms at all. I should read more about menopause... One of my grandmothers had it really early...

:hug: I'm terrible for holding out on testing for as long as possible. Depends on your willpower. Good luck for when you do :thumbup:

I've not long woken up from a nap - not something I'd normally do but I'm feeling rotten.

Good luck twiggers :flower:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Is someone going to start a Feb. thread? I need something to look forward to!


----------



## 1more4me

Suzy_Q said:


> Is someone going to start a Feb. thread? I need something to look forward to!

Agreed! But we still have some January bfps yet to look forward to! :0)

Since the chemical my fiancee and I made some changes. We quit smoking as of 2 days ago. I have to admit, it hasn't been that hard! We also started fertility blend after my bleeding stopped and I have been really good with my temping. Yesterday started we started SMEP , so hopefully within the next week I o again. Not sure how this all works after a chemical. But we are hopeful! I have a fertility work up scheduled on March 11 with my obgyn. Hopefully another bfp by then so I can cancel! Lol!


----------



## Mama Duck

Suzy_Q said:


> Is someone going to start a Feb. thread? I need something to look forward to!

Agreed. Is anyone new wanting to host the February thread? Happy to do it if there are no takers x


----------



## willowfleur

chickenchaser said:


> willowfleur said:
> 
> 
> So want to rush upstairs and poas but going to wait til morning :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss willowfleur:hugs:
> 
> 
> Have you tested yet we are waiting:thumbup:Click to expand...

Wellll, I tested yesterday - BFN (I have even begun dismantling tests :blush: )

Tested again this morning with fmu with the same brand test and got a line!! Very _very_ faint but definately there - its still there now but came up within about a minute - I have dismantled this test too to get a better look and my sister could see it too - I really hope this is the start of a bfp :shrug: but on the other hand my tummy very twingy and sore today (af type pains??) and boobs feel like they've been punched :wacko:

I can't test again til monday as I have run out of tests and don't get paid til monday - reeaallly want to test again in the morning but can't :nope:

Will try and work out how to get a pic of the tests on here :dohh:

Thanks again girls, fx for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Mama Duck

:happydance: sounds positive,can't wait to see the pictures x


----------



## BabyBean14

Willow: eeeeek! :dance: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## 1more4me

Willow : :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Right,I'm admitting defeat & taking my sorry carcass to bed. Got a touch of diarrhea :blush: & just feel lethargic. Hopefully I'll feel better in the morning x


----------



## chickenchaser

Fingers crossed willow xxx


----------



## Suzy_Q

Since I test on Valentines day I feel I should host the February testing thread and give Mama Duck a break. So the February thread is up and running (minus Mama Duck's fun graphics, I'm just not that skilled yet!). Good luck to the remaining January testers and see the rest of you on the Feb. thread!


----------



## BabyBean14

Feel better Mama! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

AF due today and being having cramps on and off for about a week which is unusual for me but I'm sure she is on the way. So I will see you in the February thread soon everyone XXX


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug:

Good afternoon,hope everyone is well. I feel awful (but not in a 'throw up'way),really achey & no energy. I could quite happily go back to bed & sleep :sleep: I think I have a chest infection but really need to go to the drs,have had a cough for nearly 4 weeks. Dear Lord help me x


----------



## willowfleur

Mama Duck said:


> :happydance: sounds positive,can't wait to see the pictures x

O.k here's the pic, the poor test is a bit battered as I carted it around with me all day to randomly stare at it :blush:

The line came up pretty much straight away and the first test was completely blank no matter how hard I stared at the flippin thing!!

What do you think?? I can hardly dare to hope :shrug:

https://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/willowfleur/IMAG0548_zps78f1f1fd.jpg


----------



## BabyBean14

Willow: It's hard to tell if it could be an evap. Definitely test again tomorrow!! :hugs: :dust: 

Mama: Ooof! It's been a tough winter for a lot of us, cold-wise. Feel better soon. :hugs:

CC: :( :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

BFN but still no AF I was due on yesterday!!!!!


----------



## willowfleur

Kismet said:


> Willow: It's hard to tell if it could be an evap. Definitely test again tomorrow!! :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Mama: Ooof! It's been a tough winter for a lot of us, cold-wise. Feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> CC: :( :hugs:

Well I don't know whats going on (but its not good :nope: ) I got a really good, clear positive hpt this morning and dared to get excited, I was really happy. But 11am I had horrendous pain and started to bleed and have been ever since painfully and heavily so its all over for me it seems :cry:

Mother nature can be very cruel sometimes, I'm devastated :cry:

I can't get over such a good positive hpt then to this in such a short space of time??? What happened?? :cry:

Gutted, but thanks for your postive thoughts girls :flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

Willowfleur :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

I'm so sorry willow :(


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm so sorry, willow! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## willowfleur

chickenchaser said:


> BFN but still no AF I was due on yesterday!!!!!

Got everything crossed for you Chicken :hugs:


----------



## willowfleur

Kismet said:


> I'm so sorry, willow! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry:

Thanks Kismet, MamaDuck and Twiggers :hugs:

It feels like 'yay you're pregnant! Haha only joking!' Not funny mother nature not funny at all :nope:

Where are you all in your journey? My computer was built in the dinosaur era so its hard for me to read through the rest of the thread :dohh: Hoping for the best for you all x x x x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## willowfleur

Kismet said:


> Willow: I had a suspected chemical a few cycles ago and it broke my heart. It is indeed a cruel, cruel trick. :hugs:
> 
> I'm out for January, but should be due to test again in early February. However, I haven't o'd yet this cycle despite getting Ewcm and positive OPK. :shrug: This temp drop instead of a rise is a new one on me. Oh well.

Fingers crossed for Feb Kismet, will be thinking of you :thumbup:

I've got me and DH on the worlds healthiest diet and new pre-conception vitamins - so I guess testing at the end of feb for me - it seems such a loooong way away!! 

How long have you been ttc hun?


----------



## chickenchaser

Willow I'm so sorry honey and thanks for the well wishes.

Kismet XXX


----------



## NR3

AF came 2 days ago. And I was relieved because I have read some terrifying stuff for BFN and no AF. 
February, here we come!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## moondust7

Willow :hugs:

AFM - I made it past my previous m/c date (5w6d), so that is a milestone....

Hope you're all having a good Wed. - hump day!! LOL


----------



## chickenchaser

AF got me....... See you in February everyone XXX


----------



## Mama Duck

chickenchaser said:


> AF got me....... See you in February everyone XXX

:hug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, CC! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Could you please pop me down for a BFP please. Got it a week ago. Trying not to get too ahead of myself here but i am excited. Quite poor stats this month. :( Hope February is a bumper month.


----------



## Mama Duck

goddess25 said:


> Could you please pop me down for a BFP please. Got it a week ago. Trying not to get too ahead of myself here but i am excited. Quite poor stats this month. :( Hope February is a bumper month.

Check you out! Fantastic news for you! My af was due today but no sign as yet. Feel headachey,loss of appetite,irritable. Might test tomorrow. Might not. Meh.


----------



## twiggers

Congrats cleo!!!


----------

